# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dorian Kiri, ndër 10 studentët më të mirë të 2004

## StterollA

U bënë disa vite që në një numër të madh shkollash të perendimit, të gjitha niveleve, prej atyre të ciklit të ulët, e deri në atë të mesëm, të lartë e tjer, janë të gjitha me një numër të konsiderueshëm, nxënësish e studentësh, të familjeve shqiptare në mërgim, që kryejnë shkollimin e studimet e larta, në shtetet ku ata po jetojnë e punojnë si: në Europë dhe Sh.B.A etj. Megjithse sitetemet shkollore dhe kushtetet e tyre të mësimit, janë të ndryeshme me ato që kanë lënë pas, ata përsëri janë në shumicë nga më të mirët e këtyre shkollave në mërgim.

Mes studentëve shqiptare që studiojnë në këto vende dhe atyre vendas, ku jetojnë e studiojnë fëmijët e shqiptarëve në emigracion, ndryshimet dhe arritjet, sukseset në nivelin e dijeve e të mësuarit, nuk janë të pakta. Kështu, studentët e shkollarët shqiptarë, i nënshtrohen falë zgjuarsisë natyrale, e kujdesit të prindërve, konkurseve dhe klasifikimeve nga më të veshtirat që ka sistemi arsimorë perendimorë, me një probabilitet shpesh herë më të madh për të fituar, në shumicën e shkollave, e universiteteve më të njohuar të këtyre vendeve. Mundësi, këto sipas rezultateve që dallohen për të fituar një të drejtë studimi falas(shkollarship) pa pengesat dhe veshtirësitë financiare. Shumë prej fëmijëve shqiptarë, sot, në mërgim, nuk ndryshojnë aspak edhe nga mënyra e jetesës, mentaliteti, kultura e atyre vendeve, ku megjithse janë shumë më të ndryshme se tonat. Fëmijët e shiqptarve në mërgim, janë të integruar shumë lehtë dhe nuk dallohen fare nga fëmijët e vendasve në veshje, sjellje, kultur e mësime. Shumë prej këtyre shfrytëzojnë edhe shkollën edhe studimet për të punuar në kohën e lirë, që të japin edhe ata sado pak, një kontribut të madh, për veten dhe familjen e tyre në planin ekonomik dhe atë financiar e familjar.

Një shembull që ja vlen të permendet patjetër është edhe ky i këtij studenti shqiptarë në mërgim, në SHBA-s i quajtur Dorian Kiri. 

Dorian Kiri nga Tirana është nderuar me çmimin "10 shkollarët më të mirë të vitit 2004"-" 2004 Top Ten Scholar". Çmim ky që ndahet çdo vit shkollor, nga Boise State University Alumni Association, në shtetin federal Idaho. Çmimi "10 shkollarët më të mirë të vitit 2004"-" 2004 Top Ten Scholar " është i zgjedhur në mes të 10 mirëve, të cilët, kanë diplomuar ose studiojn në këtë universitet, të zgjedhur në baza akademike, me rekomandim nga trupi i dekanëve të universitetit, si dhe është përfshirë në të pjesa nga aktivitetti i tyre, në këtë universitet. Dorian Kiri, studenti i shkëlqyer shqiptaro amerikan, është djali i prindërëve autokton shqiptarë, Gjorgji e Tereze Kiri. Ai është diplomuar më parë, në shkollën e mesme of Centennial High School in Meridian në vitin 1999, dhe më pasë është laurat në inxhinjerinë elektrike në Boise State University.

Dorian Kiri, për rezultatet e arritura në mësime në këtë universitet, ka fituar titullin e nderit që jepet në të gjitha shkollat amerikane "President" i fakultetit, katedra Inxhinjeri Eketrike në Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers dhe është studenti i klubit të nderuarve në Eta Kappa Nu. Ai ka pasë rezultate të shkëlqyera të marra nga Boise State Founders' Leadership Society sa që 8 herë nga trupi i dekanëvë është futur në listën e më të mirëve të këtij universiteti. Ai më parë patë marrë një vlersim edhe më të lart, i cili bazohet në përqindjen e notave të quajtur Gem State Scholarship. Çmim i njohur nësistemin shkollor amerikan, i cili është nga më të mirët në shkollën amerikane për studetet të përfitojnë falas të gjitha shpenizimet sociale dhe edukimit. Ai ka prezantuar studimin e tij me titull "fabricating molecular electronic devices" në 10 konferenca ndërkombëtare mbi energjinë elektrike. Dorian Kiri, studenti i universitetit "Boise State" në Idaho, universitet i cili ndodhet në qëndër të këtij shteti në kryeqytetin e tij Boise, ka 18, 400 student, të cilët presin të diplomohen në këto katedra : Applied Technology, Arts and Sciences, Business and Economics, Education, Engineering, Graduate Studies, Health Studies, and Social Sciences and Public Affairs.

Beqir Sina, Bota Sot, 13-05-2004

----------


## StterollA

Per me shume ne faqen zyrtare te Boise State University.

----------


## FierAkja143

Hallall Shqiptari!!!

----------

